# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Κουνέλι

## DimitrisPas13

Καλησπέρα...θα ήθελα αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου χαρίσει ένα κουνέλι του οποίου η ηλικία θα είναι 35-40 ημερών.Μόνο από Αθήνα!!!

----------


## δημητρα

μπορω να σου δωσω εγω αλλα ειμαι πατρα, ειναι ασπρο

----------


## DimitrisPas13

η απόσταση δεν είναι πρόβλημα;;;

----------


## DimitrisPas13

να πω πως η αγγελία ισχύει...γιατί η δήμητρα δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει...είναι λίγο μακριά...  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: !!!και επειδή νομίζω δεν θα έχει κάποιος τόσο μικρό κουνέλι...ανεβάζω την ηλικία του έως 2 μηνών...

----------


## xarhs

τωρα που ανεβασες δημητρη την ηλικια θα βρεις σιγουρα..............  

αμα ερχοσουν αγρινιο πριν λιγο καιρο θα σου ειχα δωσει εγω

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> τωρα που ανεβασες δημητρη την ηλικια θα βρεις σιγουρα..............





> αμα ερχοσουν αγρινιο πριν λιγο καιρο θα σου ειχα δωσει εγω




φίλε χάρη το ξέρω...αλλά τώρα έχω και την κατάλληλη υποδομή για να το βάλω...!!!!μπες fb..

----------

